
Facebook launches Zoom competitor, with built-in special effects - abbracadabbra
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/04/24/facebook-video-zoom-competitor/
======
montroser
Hmm, I can't say I really want more Facebook up in my business. Or novelty
special effects.

Especially for work, but also for connecting with friends and family, I
strongly prefer a straightforward "indie" platform like
[https://whereby.com](https://whereby.com) or
[https://team.video](https://team.video)

